# Cops: Craigslist suspect is sex ‘slave’



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police say Claudineia Alves was lured from Brazil into the sex trade.

By *Norman Miller*/ MetroWest Daily News
Wednesday, March 1, 2006 - Updated: 12:36 PM EST

*P*olice say a Brazilian woman caught allegedly selling herself on craigslist.org appears to be a sex "slave" lured to America for a shot at a new life.


The 23-year-old woman was arrested Monday in a Framingham hotel - the second night in a row women allegedly advertising sex on the popular Internet site were busted in an undercover sting.

The arrest of Claudineia Alves, 23, was "sad," Framingham Lt. Paul Shastany said yesterday.

"It's a white-slave trade, if you will," said Shastany. "It's victimizing these young Brazilian females. They're willingly doing this, but it's pretty damn sad they're coming to this country to do this."

News of Framingham's craigslist sting is spreading fast. As of yesterday, all ads that mentioned Framingham were removed from craigslist, and several warning messages were posted by site users alerting other people to stay out of MetroWest.


"That was what we wanted," said Shastany. "If you're stupid enough to put your ad on there, don't be surprised to have the cops knocking on your door, putting the cuffs on you."

On Monday, police responded to an online advertisement for a "Brazilian Beauty - 22." In the ad, which featured revealing photos with the face blurred, it claimed the woman was named "Bianca," and she had "a face and body to die for!"

When police called the number listed on the ad, a woman with an accent answered the phone and a meeting was arranged at a Route 9 hotel in Framingham at about 11:30 p.m.

Once inside, police tried to speak to the woman, identified as Alves, but she could not speak English. She called the woman on her phone, and a deal was reached for $170 for an hour of sex, Shastany said.

When she was arrested, Alves told police she came to this country after she agreed to be a prostitute. She said there were several other Brazilian women she knew of doing the same thing.

Detectives will continue to investigate, Shastany said. 
Alves was released without bail after her Framingham District Court arraignment yesterday. She is due back in court on April 4 for a pretrial conference.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

HAHAHA


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

things they do for a green card.


----------

